# Runners & Riders



## Doxfordman (Mar 29, 2005)

Does anyone out there have any copies of the P & O GCD / BSD crewing lists, known as "Runners and Riders"?? Would love to see some old names, especially from the 70's, early 80's.

Doxfordman.


----------



## Peter Fielding (Jul 20, 2005)

Sorry, Doxfordman, can't help, but I agree, it would be fascinating to see who was where, and when. I would like to add my request for lists relating to B. I. from the late 60's up to the amalgamation with P.&O.
Peter.


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

I would love to see a P & O fleet list 1952/54


----------



## Peter Fielding (Jul 20, 2005)

*Runners and Riders*

George, many thanks for that, I'll take a look.
Salaams,
Peter.


----------



## Peter Fielding (Jul 20, 2005)

George, as you suggested I tried merchantnavyofficers.com/British India/ but had no response. Can you confirm that I've got the address correct and that the site is still active?
Salaams,
Peter.


----------



## KIWI (Jul 27, 2005)

P&O Fleet List early 50's.I recently posted part of one relating to Maloja.You may get a full one or several if you contact Ken Fitzpatrick phone 1704 228142 Southport.He was 2nd Electrician on Stratheden.Tell him you were referred by Bob. Kiwi


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Kiwi (Bob) have contacted Ken and had a chat and he has given me the info I wanted and will send me a copy, he sends his regards. I sailed on Canton and Iberia as an engineer. Bryan.


----------



## KIWI (Jul 27, 2005)

Bryan. Had aring from Ken earlier this evening.Heis still reeling from the marvels of modern technical communications.Will post a copy of the Fleet List when he sends me one on the off chance some of my old shipmates may view this site.You would'nt by any chance know if a videoVoyage To Sydney produced by the Passenger Ships Enthusiasts Assoc. is available.I have a feeling it may feature Maloja my first P&O ship . Regards Kiwi .


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

BOB, have found address of PSEA in North Watford only mentions hon sec no name so cannot phone them to ask question. Put PSEA into search and you will get full address if any members from North Watford read this perhaps they might help, Devon Road is address. Bryan


----------



## KIWI (Jul 27, 2005)

Bryan, 
I have written to the PSEA as they do not appear to have a web site.Thanks very much for your help owe you a chota peg. Will post whatever info I receive as it may be of interest to other members.Did a "Dock Staff" for several weeks on Canton.Those big circulating pumps stick in my memory.We also I think changed Captains in Colombo.We got I think Sinclair who was a shocker after Parry.Regrds KIWI


----------



## KIWI (Jul 27, 2005)

R58484956 P&O Fleet Lists. Received two from Ken today & he says he has posted you copies.Perhaps it would be best if you posted them.They are so big I am not sure how to do it. Adding to the coincidence of you learning from Down Under were they were in the UK I note that there is a B Borland a member.Wonder if it is Bill Borland Frig/Eng who sailed with me on Stratheden& you on Canton.Have made an enquiry. Rgards KIWI


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Kiwi, just back from China (watch out usa) Bill Borland was one of my drinking partners, wanted to leave mn, but needed a push, one nite in kg5 asst purser came to his cabin, and said I am not satisfied with frig temperatures, words were exchanged and a thump and that was what Bill wanted to make his mind up. One night at sea Bill looked into my porthole from OUTSIDE HE HAD MANAGED TO GET ON TO THE SHIPS SIDE LADDER which was stowed so only about a foot wide and was looking in all the portlights, he was blind drunk, we managed to pull him through one eventually.
Bill I believe used to work for Frigidaire in Belfast, also think he might have been in the RAF My brother was an engineer on Stratheden. 
Regards, Bryan.


----------



## KIWI (Jul 27, 2005)

Hello Bryan,trust you enjoyed your trip to China & kept away from the rice wine & chinese whisky.Nothing wrong with Tsingtao beer tho.After Hong Kong did Tsingtao, Dairen & Chingwantao.Was up there about 5 weeks but Chairman Mao would not let us ashore.Worse Korea broke out which was not comfortable.Must say I quaffed a few with Bill.When Stratheden came to Welligton he was back on it& if I remember rightly our reunion was a beauty.He went out to the aft capstan for another bottle at least twice. Did he have the Air Hostess following him around on Canton?I note Capt Baillie was_on Himalaya do you remember the name of the book he wrote? Regards Bob


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Hi Bob I do not think Bill had an AH following him on Canton.China had a fairly decent red plonk "Great Wall" No info on Capt Baillie, someone might come up with an answer to the book.Regards B.
email [email protected]


----------

